# Cutlery



## bhatleberg (Jul 31, 2017)

I had some cutoffs to get rid of and thought I might as well use them up. Can't hold a candle to some of the real knife guys on here, but I bought some cheap pre-made blanks and started playing with different finishes / pinning / etc. Tried to get the time per knife down while looking somewhat okay - no aspirations to art here. This is the first run, and there are about 30 more coming. Have to use a few of these for a bit to see how they hold up. Scales are manzanita, eucalyptus, canxan, walnut, rosewood, and honeysuckle.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 31, 2017)

A few more...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 31, 2017)

This blank was called a "camp knife." Been camping my whole life, and this doesn't fit the bill. But different strokes...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## bhatleberg (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh, plus a magic wand.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice! Practicing on the cheap stuff can help you learn the basics. Just keep in mind that quality materials & workmanship make a quality product!!
Keep at it & make them the best you can!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 2, 2017)

Nice looking knives, you've been busy!


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2017)

Encouraging to see a WB member tackle a new woodworking dynamic! Nice knives! Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 3, 2017)

Strive to remove any corners on the handle, oval shaped wider at the top than the bottom of the handles is far more comfortable.


----------

